# Indian Rock Ginger-ale Ten Pin!



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

I just picked up this Indian Rock Ginger Ale ten pin. I am looking for any info on it. Too bad it does not have Coca Cola or Pepsi Cola on it. I got it along with 4 other bottles from a guy who got them in North Carolina. Any idea on value? Thanks


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

Bottom says A G W and what looks like 11 1


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 14, 2013)

Contents 6 1/2 ounces


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice bottle you got there


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Bass Assassin, I think it has some value. Does anybody have any more info on this bottle????


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't know anything about value, but it's a it's a cool bottle.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 15, 2013)

Indian Rock Ginger was a product of the Adam Christian Company of Richmond VA. Most of the franchise bottlers were in VA/MD/NC area but it was sold as far west as Chicago. They had some great advertising: signs, dispensers, even an indian bust.


----------



## celerycola (Aug 15, 2013)

The script bottle with no town or bottler name is a $10-20 bottle. The ones with Coca-Cola or Pepsi may go as much as a thousand $. Rarest but not the most valuable are the ones with an indian embossed.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 15, 2013)

That Indian's eyes are kinda creepy! Seems like he is saying "You will drink this Ginger Ale or I will scalp you! Ha! Just kiddin! Well I was hoping my new bottle would be worth a little more than that. Oh well, that's how it goes. I still like it!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 16, 2013)

That bottle reminds me a lot of the Arctic Fruit Juice Co. bottles from Norfolk, VA.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Aug 19, 2013)

Just posted it on Ebay if anyone is interested.


----------

